# Animal identification



## FreeRangerz (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's an animals poop or if it's slug slime. I found it in my woods when my dog started rolling in it.







I have better pictures if you need them.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

does the dog really stink like something close to being dead? If so its my guess is vulture vomit.


----------



## FreeRangerz (Nov 27, 2015)

No he doesn't stink. Although there was a strange smell around it, which I'm guessing was coming from the vulture vomit stuff. Thanks


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hippy's. Really sick hippy's. Or it could be that vulture thing. I didn't know they could puke.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

when they get upset sppoked they do. I learned this while on vacation and the friends dog rolled in some and then laid his head on me and I had that stink on me for days, finally used vinegar in the shower and we washed the dogs as well.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why wouldn't you post the "better pictures" first?


----------



## FreeRangerz (Nov 27, 2015)

I could take better pictures that's why.


----------

